
Why Andrew Yang’s push for a universal basic income is making a comeback - jeremylevy
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/07/29/why-andrew-yangs-push-for-a-universal-basic-income-is-making-a-comeback.html
======
aledthemathguy
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23993259](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23993259)

